# Anybody used the Rosco V Hazer yet?



## HollyRawls (Sep 2, 2014)

The age old question: which hazer should I buy? I am looking for onboard DMX control, variable output, low noise (for theater), and durability. I was waffling around between the Jem K1 and the Ultratec Radiance. However, I have an Ultratec fogger that has been nothing but trouble, so I am a bit wary of purchasing another Ultratec product. I have seen some posts that say the Jem K1 does not have the greatest output or hang time. The videos for the new Rosco series make them look awfully sexy, but those type of videos always do. Opinions?


----------



## techieman33 (Sep 2, 2014)

I've never seen one, but it sounds like it could be expensive to run. The .9 liters of fluid an hour is about 3x what a radiance uses and the radiance fluid looks to be cheaper. Another option is the MDG line of hazers, they are basically silent, the only noise you'll hear is the fan. They sip fluid at a couple ounces an hour, but do need a Co2 tank as well. The MDG also produces much nicer hazer than the radiance. IMO none of them compare to a DF50 though, water based haze just doesn't look as nice as oil based haze. The water based stuff is always cloudy and uneven, not smooth and even like a DF50. That's not really an option though if your doing straight theater and can't deal with the noise of it's compressor.


----------



## HollyRawls (Sep 3, 2014)

techieman33 said:


> I've never seen one, but it sounds like it could be expensive to run. The .9 liters of fluid an hour is about 3x what a radiance uses and the radiance fluid looks to be cheaper. Another option is the MDG line of hazers, they are basically silent, the only noise you'll hear is the fan. They sip fluid at a couple ounces an hour, but do need a Co2 tank as well. The MDG also produces much nicer hazer than the radiance. IMO none of them compare to a DF50 though, water based haze just doesn't look as nice as oil based haze. The water based stuff is always cloudy and uneven, not smooth and even like a DF50. That's not really an option though if your doing straight theater and can't deal with the noise of it's compressor.


Thank you for your opinions. I do not really have the budget for a MDG or DF50- I am trying to stay around the $2000 area. I think you are absolutely right about fluid consumption, though. It looks like the Radiance is the crowd favorite for the budget I have- unless anyone has something terrible to say about them???


----------



## sdauditorium (Nov 14, 2014)

I do have some very recent, direct experience to inject with. After our Neutron XS hazer bit the dust a few years ago, we were hazer-less this year until prepping for our high school's production of The Wizard. Knowing that I wanted to incorporate not only fog but haze into a number of the scenes, I spec'ed a couple different hazers. Knowing the luck we've had with our Rosco Delta 3000 fogger, we went ahead with the V-Hazer. Our proscenium opening is 48' w x 16' h with an approximate 32' d stage (house seats 592). Output is not a concern as it filled our stage in 15 seconds even with running it at 30% of the machine's output. Great consistency, consumption didn't seem to be horrible (even if not as efficient as other machines), and price point was great. It is a bit louder than I would like, but any sort of dialogue/song/movement on stage will generally mask it. I didn't have complaints from any of the production crew or audience during "The Wizard." By comparison, the Little Blizzard snow machine we rented is definitely louder. While it's only been one show, I'd recommend it at this point. That being said, it helps to properly maintain and store it after and between uses (just like with anything).


----------



## cbrandt (Nov 14, 2014)

Our radiances have run like champs. I'm always a big fan of those guys. The actual unit is practically silent. If you get the touring system though, it includes what I like to call the "Banshee Fan". If you turn that thing all the way up it howls. Never had any issues with maintenance from rental or touring situations. The biggest grip I have is the evenness of the haze. I do see quite a bit of billowing clouds out of that, as compared to my DF-50s.

I just installed a pair of the JEM K1s. Man are those things HUGE. They have a really nice output, but do have a bit if a could problem. In that space (a church) hang time was amazing, but they had very little airflow. I would hold off on the K1s, and try to get your hands on the new JEM Hazer Pro. It is supposed to be a big upgrade in terms of output, and it is quite a bit smaller/lighter. I haven't seen one in person yet.


----------

